# Mia Nygren Zeitschrift LUI Dezember 1983 (da war noch nicht alles so glatt) x3



## armin (21 Okt. 2008)




----------



## Katzun (21 Okt. 2008)

da stand der bär noch vor der höle und passte auf wer rein kommt 

:thx:


----------



## Tokko (22 Okt. 2008)

Ja die alte Bärennummer.....

Vors Loch legen und brummen.

Dankeschön armin.


----------



## Mikeratte (23 Nov. 2008)

Super Bilder

Danke


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die schöne Mia oder Emmanuelle 4 ? ! :thumbup:


----------

